# Attn: San Diego - Demo Cannondale, Diamondback, Giant, Rocky Mountain, & Yeti



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Hey All,

We (Zumwalt's Bicycle Center) will be hosting our second annual Demo Day & Poker Ride May 18, 2008 from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. at the Sweetwater Summit Park in Bonita. As mentioned in the title, the Demo will feature the latest bicycles from Cannondale, Diamondback, Giant, Rocky Mountain, and Yeti Cycles.

We will also be hosting a FREE Poker Ride w/ Prizes from the shop and from various vendors. The MTB Poker Ride will be an 8 to 12 mile loop with many trails in the surrounding area for those who would like to ride more. In Addition to the MTB Poker Ride we will be adding a group Road Ride to this year's events which will be about 25 to 30 miles. Participants in the Road Ride will be given a hand in the Poker Ride after completion of the ride.

There will also be a raffle benefiting the San Diego County Bicycle Coalition (SDCBC) and San Diego Mountain Bike Association (SDMBA) with prizes from a lot of various vendors. Food will be provided.

For more info check out our website at www.zcbikes.com (info. to be posted) or give us a call at the shop.


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

You're invite sounds like too much fun and I've never had too much fun.

I wish I lived closer to the event.

Regards


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Can you really have too much fun?!

Well, you do have a little over a month to get over here to San Diego ; )


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

3 1/2 weeks away... it's gonna be a good one. Just so you all know, we'll be selling raffle tickets at the shop and at the event for $1 per ticket or $20 for 30 tickets. Prizes sponsored by Canari, Camelbak, Cannondale, Giant, Giro, Diamondback, Intense Tires, Niterider, Oakley, Rocky Mountain, Schwalbe, THE, Vitalyte, & Yeti. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

*Flier*

The flier for the event for anyone interesed.


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Here's what it looks like for bikes from everybody:

Cannondale - Scalpel's, Rize's, Moto's and for you roadies some Super Six's and System Six's

Diamondback - Sortie's and Missions

Giant - Trance X's and Reign X's

Rocky Mountain - Element's, Slayer SXC's, Flow's, and Vertex's

Yeti - 575's, ASR's, ASR Carbon's and a 303 and 4x will be on display

New, but not listed on the flier is Titus which will have Racer-X's, Motolite, & El Guapo

That's all for now, but if I hear anything else, I'll be sure to let you all know. See you all there.

Eric


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Mtb Poker Ride Course for anyone intereted (please note disclaimer on bottom left):


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Thanks to everybody who made it out yesterday. It was a great time, and we look forward to doing it again next year. Special thanks to our volunteers and all the companies that made yesterday possible. 'til next time...


----------

